# Howdy! Guest



## ICE (Jun 30, 2011)

There's something for everyone!  Whatever brought you here is important to you as it is to all of these like-minded individuals here.  Well some are more like-minded than others and there's a few that you're not going to find anywhere but here.  That's part of our fun, we know who they are and you don't.

Join the fun.  Register and get the full experience.  It only took me three years but you're already familiar with a computer.

Talk with experts! Get answers! See the pictures! Post pictures! Use your imagination, the possibilities march on.

Presently there are 1,327 members. Guessing that each has ten years on the job?  13,270 years of knowledge at your fingertips.

Help us learn by sharing your years of experience, 1 to 101, they all count.

Tigerloose


----------



## mjesse (Jun 30, 2011)

I knew it was Tiger!!

haha, your pictures gave you away.

Welcome back.

mj


----------



## ICE (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad to be back mj,

I gave it away with my first post as ICE.  The title is: Call of the Tiger.


----------



## David Henderson (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome back Tiger, Guest, Ice


----------



## jpranch (Jun 30, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> There's something for everyone! Whatever brought you here is important to you as it is to all of these like-minded individuals here. Well some are more like-minded than others and there's a few that you're not going to find anywhere but here. That's part of our fun, we know who they are and you don't. Join the fun. Register and get the full experience. It only took me three years but you're already familiar with a computer.
> 
> Talk with experts! Get answers! See the pictures! Post pictures! Use your imagination, the possibilities march on.
> 
> ...


Well now, I think that is the absolute best welcome I have ever seen!!! Well done!


----------



## ICE (Jun 30, 2011)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Well now, I think that is the absolute best welcome I have ever seen!!! Well done!


I used to work in advertising.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 30, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> I used to work in advertising.


I'll bet you could sell a drowning man a anchor!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Alias (Jul 1, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> I used to work in advertising.


Really? Never would have guessed.   

Welcome home Tiger.  Recognized the water heater picture immediately.


----------



## ICE (Jul 4, 2011)

I put this post up to get the attention of the guests' that come here.   A lot of you people have cool pictures and this is a visual medium.  So let's see your pictures.


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome back Tigger...um...I mean Tiger...


----------



## ICE (Jul 4, 2011)

TJacobs said:
			
		

>


Thanks Jake,

Are you anywhere near my home town of Rochelle?


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 5, 2011)

work-about 40 miles as the crow flies; home-about 65 miles different crow


----------



## ICE (Jul 6, 2011)

I left Rochelle so long ago I might have trouble finding the place now.


----------



## ICE (Jul 31, 2011)

We are up to 16,140 years of experience.


----------



## Mr Softy (Jul 31, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> We are up to 16,140 years of experience.


it feels like i've been at this that long.  with that long to go...


----------



## ICE (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr Softy said:
			
		

> it feels like i've been at this that long.  with that long to go...


If you think that was bad.

It's 193,680 months,  5,891,100 days and 141,386,400 hours.  Are you feeling better now?


----------



## ICE (Aug 16, 2011)

409 of you have taken the plunge since June 30th.  What are you waiting for?


----------



## ICE (Oct 8, 2012)

It's time for salesmanship.  Let's hear some real reasons to become a member and support the forum.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 8, 2012)

I would think that just having the edit post feature. These fat lil' fingers are all over the place, and a lot of time I hit post reply about the same time I spot one more goof, and then again, and again. I wouldn't want to be without it.


----------



## ICE (Oct 8, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I would think that just having the edit post feature. These fat lil' fingers are all over the place, and a lot of time I hit post reply about the same time I spot one more goof, and then again, and again. I wouldn't want to be without it.


I'm thinking that you could use it more than you do.....but hey, that's just me. 

Now do it with heart....sell it fatboy....move these sawhorses out'a here.   It's *h**o**w**d**y* *Guest* ....*gimme your money*.

You might also tell them that if they don't, they may kiss the guest goodbye.


----------



## ICE (Jun 25, 2013)

What does it cost for whatever you take away from a visit to this forum?  Well that depends on you.  How often do you visit?  Once a month...That's an expensive habit at $2.91  Or maybe you're a frugal sort like me so you visit daily for the bargain rate of 9.6 cents per day.  Now we're talking...that's a habit I can afford.

Consider what you get from this forum.

I am an inspector.

I know that I don't know it all.

I have learned a great many things from the folks here.

I don't know how much I have spent so far but I know it's not $100.

The times that I have thought, "Well now, I'm glad I was here for that" have cost me under 25 cents apiece.

For less than a quarter I learned something that is important to me.  You might as well say it's free.

So what about you?

If you are an inspector I've got it pegged, don't I.

If you are here, it is because you get it... you understand that we have an important task.

If you are the kind of person that I would enjoy having lunch with, I know that you appreciate this forum.

You architects with a question.  What was that worth?  What did your client spend for you to get the answer?  Or more to the point, what did you benefit by your query here?  It was worth a whole lot more than $35 now wasn't it.  If $35 is too much for you, go ahead and ask another question.

Engineers...well you already know that I should be listening to you...not the other way around.

Tiger


----------



## JPohling (Jun 25, 2013)

I have found this to be an invaluable learning experience.  Well worth the money invested.  I have learned much in my short time here typically reading threads that I have very little knowledge about.  Every once in awhile I can contribute where I have some expertise.  But it truly feels like a family and the amassed knowledge is substantial.  Ice,  your pictures are always worth a chuckle first thing in the morning.  Unfortunately I think they are a bit to close geographically for my comfort.  The small fee charged to become a sawhorse is easily justified in the knowledge gained,  or just for the entertainment value!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 25, 2013)

*San Diego.........* I was there a few weeks ago for my first time in CA.  I have to say I had a totally biased opinion of California people being a native Floridian and I know I have not seen any other cities there but hands down to date........it was the nicest and most friendly larger city I have had the pleasure to visit.


----------



## JPohling (Jun 26, 2013)

I am a bit biased as a native,  but I also have had the pleasure of living in some great cities, but I must agree.  After all we are "Americas Finest City" says the chamber!   Pretty much need to be a cross between a mountain goat and a camel if your gonna be a fireman outside the city though.


----------



## arnoldbrame (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey guys, lets share our pics... What do you say? In a separate thread of course!!!


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome. post pics here.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes, Welcome arnoldbrame!


----------



## ICE (Feb 19, 2018)

ICE said:


> I put this post up to get the attention of the guests' that come here.   A lot of you people have cool pictures and this is a visual medium.  So let's see your pictures.


It is odd that cameras never caught on with this group.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2018)

https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/meetup-pictures-of-members.8782/
Been there done that


----------



## ICE (Jun 14, 2018)

I wonder what the numbers are now.  Two thirds of the people that posted here are gone.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Let's face it, "codes are just not fun anymore! 

Ask conarb, he'll agree.


----------



## ICE (Jun 14, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Let's face it, "codes are just not fun anymore!
> 
> Ask conarb, he'll agree.



Codes are riotous entertainment. 
I am always entertained and there is the occasional riot.


----------



## cda (Jun 14, 2018)

They come and go

I think Jar posted some numbers recently, showing good to go


----------

